# Bloodrayne 1 not working right on PC



## execpro22 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,

I have trying to play Bloodrayne 1 on my pc and am having trouble. The problem is that when I play the game the in game cutscenes run too fast and the audio gets cut off because of it. 

Also when I first start the game a box comes up saying that windows is reporting 0.0 mb of free swap disk space. I dont know if this is related to my above problem at all. I do know that I have played this game MANY times before on this rig so I dont know why it is doing this. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

My specs:

Win xp pro sp3

Intel core 2 duo 2.8 ghz

4 gb of ram 

250 hdd

nvidia 9600 gt 512 mb


----------



## execpro22 (Aug 8, 2011)

why is noone answered my post yet?


----------



## execpro22 (Aug 8, 2011)

hello?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

How much free space is on your hard drive?
Is Windows virtual memory set to automatic or have you reset it to a specific size?


----------



## execpro22 (Aug 8, 2011)

I have a 250 gb HDD and have 150 GB of free space.

The virtual memory right now is set to a specific size. It is set to 4989 min and 6 gb max.

I have changed the values on the virtual memory which has NO effect. I have also set the game to run on one core only which had NO effect.

What else can I do?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Probably best to uninstall using Revo uninstaller(Free Version here) and reinstall.


----------

